

Show HN: *Secure* Online Editor- encrypts *all* docs and info (feedback please) - VierScar
http://docs.freshte.ch/

======
pknight
Regarding the typography, you can improve the legibility by adjusting the
color scheme. Right now the contrast between the text and background isn't
strong. <http://www.w3.org/TR/AERT#color-contrast>

